# [solved] what happened to /dev/dvd

## coolsnowmen

I don't know when, but sometime in the last 6 months my /dev/dvd disappeared.  This used to be a link to /dev/hda, and I can make the link myself but many programs (dragon player, smplayer) don't work right with out this link.

It is the same hardware (mb, drive...), but in the last 6 months the kernel has been updated as well as various base-layout packages (udev etc.)

The following is created automatically:

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Mar  1 21:41 cdrom1 -> hda
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Mar  1 21:41 cdrw1 -> hda

 

----------

## Veldrin

you might want to check out /etc/udev/rules/10-persistent-cd.rules. That is where those links are created.

IIRC it is safe to remove this file, that it get created again...

Mine as reference

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, probably run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line

# and set the $GENERATED variable.

# DVD-ROM_GDR8161B (pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
```

V.

----------

## coolsnowmen

I forgot to thank you, It is fixed now

----------

